# Inside rub/cage?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I've looked through the set up pics,but wondering if anyone would be kind enough to put up a pic for me of the inside of their rub/cage. Breeder set up not pet set ups pretty please 
Thankyou


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dont have a picture but my set up goes a little like this:
No bedding on floor. Water bowl in a corner. Corner next to it has ice cream container house (FULL to top of shredded paper at bottom and toilet paper without ink on top)
And I feed twice a day if I can so I just put food on ground and get unbeaten food replaced the next night/morning.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Dont have a picture but my set up goes a little like this:
> No bedding on floor. Water bowl in a corner. Corner next to it has ice cream container house (FULL to top of shredded paper at bottom and toilet paper without ink on top)
> And I feed twice a day if I can so I just put food on ground and get unbeaten food replaced the next night/morning.


ok thanks


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

But that just me all the breeders on here im pretty sure out bedding down but I stopped when I realised I didn't need it. Cleaning one bin takes 2-5 minutes simple.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

You might have seen this post already but the moderator had asked breeders to post their cage set up and nearly every breeder here posted pictures so this is the best place to get an idea viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&hilit=set+up


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

FranticFur said:


> You might have seen this post already but the moderator had asked breeders to post their cage set up and nearly every breeder here posted pictures so this is the best place to get an idea viewtopic.php?f=14&t=78&hilit=set+up


Yeah I've looked through that one,I was hoping for pics above the rub with lid off so I can see how people set them out inside


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Most exhibitors will have substrate like woodshavings or hemp on the floor, and a big, big handful of bedding like hay, straw, shredded paper or that soft shredded tissue pet bedding. Food is usually scattered on the floor or kept in a hopper because mice are filthy when it comes to bowls and dishes. Mice will spend their time playing with each other and weaving elaborate nests.

You can add toys etc if you like, but they get very dirty very quickly and if you don't keep them clean they create an unhealthy and smelly environment.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I have water bottle split coming in threw the mesh top (so they can't berry it) a little layer of woodshavings on the floor then a good amount of hay on one side for them to nest in. The food just gets chucked on the floor. Normally also have a little block of wood for them to chew on. If they eat there hay I put more in the mesh so they habe to pull it threw.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

There isn't a lot to see really, woodshavings on the floor, bedding, a block of wood & the odd toilet roll holder. I feed bread & milk in small bowls that are taken out every morning for washing.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahY said:


> Most exhibitors will have substrate like woodshavings or hemp on the floor, and a big, big handful of bedding like hay, straw, shredded paper or that soft shredded tissue pet bedding. Food is usually scattered on the floor or kept in a hopper because mice are filthy when it comes to bowls and dishes. Mice will spend their time playing with each other and weaving elaborate nests.
> 
> You can add toys etc if you like, but they get very dirty very quickly and if you don't keep them clean they create an unhealthy and smelly environment.


Thankyou


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> I have water bottle split coming in threw the mesh top (so they can't berry it) a little layer of woodshavings on the floor then a good amount of hay on one side for them to nest in. The food just gets chucked on the floor. Normally also have a little block of wood for them to chew on. If they eat there hay I put more in the mesh so they habe to pull it threw.


Thankyou  What sort of wood is safe for them to chew on?


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

pauly said:


> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> There isn't a lot to see really, woodshavings on the floor, bedding, a block of wood & the odd toilet roll holder. I feed bread & milk in small bowls that are taken out every morning for washing.


Thankyou for putting pics up  , I know there isn't alot of detail, but I'm abit OCD when it comes to getting things right, and I want as good a setup as I can


----------

